# What does a goldfish really need?



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

Okay, so imagine an empty aquarium, just a glass box full of water, and it has an appropriate filter and an aerator. What other bare necessities should I have in the aquarium for goldfish?


----------



## Chipl (Jan 20, 2014)

Gravel and some plants I would say. So they can try to nibble the fake kind or eat the real kind. And they like gravel.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

Chipl said:


> Gravel and some plants I would say. So they can try to nibble the fake kind or eat the real kind. And they like gravel.


You think they need substrate? Because some people don't use it but some people say they need it because they kind of dig...


----------



## Chipl (Jan 20, 2014)

I just have gravel and mine seem happy. They do enjoy rooting around in it when they're not wondering if they're in the tank or if I am.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

Chipl said:


> I just have gravel and mine seem happy. They do enjoy rooting around in it when they're not wondering if they're in the tank or if I am.


do they interact with the plants too?


----------



## KafkaDream (Dec 30, 2013)

First off, how big is the tank? And what kind of goldfish do you plan ok keeping? Common or single-tail goldies need large, long tanks and eventually ponds to live the best life possible. Fancy goldfish, or double-tails need 15-30 gallons per fish depending on the variety. 
Heavy filtration is needed because these guys are messy. The poop A LOT and have high ammonia levels. It is very important to have an already cycled tank for them, and to carefully monitor levels and do regular water changes even if you have a huge filter. 
Since they are not tropical fish they do not need a heater. They actually will do better in cooler temperatures. 
Goldfish, naturally, are algae foragers. They need a well balanced diet of plant matter and protein from small microorganisms. I personally recommend New Life spectrum goldfish pellets as a cost effective solution, but if you are willing to spend the money I also highly recommend Saki Hikari goldfish pellets. You can keep plants in their tank but I would expect them to eat it quickly depending on what you get. 
Now, I prefer bare bottom tanks; less maintenance and fewer places for harmful bacteria to grow and poop to collect. However, gravel is totally fine as long as the pieces cannot get stuck in their mouths seeing as they will constantly root around for morsels. It does require a good gravel vacuuming regularly to prevent poop build up ^w^ any more questions, let me know haha. I've been keeping goldfish almost as long as I have bettas!


----------



## snowflake311 (Jun 19, 2013)

I got my daughter goldfish and almost gave them away today. They were in a 20gal tank with a loach. I put some gravel and decorations fake and real plants. I have one feeder goldfish aka common and a fancy double tail. 

I took down the 20gal they were in and was going to bring them back to the pet store. But I could not bring myself to do it. That's like bring a dog to the pound. So I just moved them to my 80gal community planted tank. They love it. I will grow them out here and then if they get too big I have a 100gal they can have. 

Goldfish need lots of room. They like rocks they can move around. They like decoration to explore and I think mine really enjoy the different take mates they have now. They are smart fish they make great pets. 

You need a 20gal tank to start, gravle (it's fun for them but not needed), decorations , a good strong filter they are messy. No light or heater needed.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

Okay, so imagine an empty aquarium, just a glass box full of water, and it has an appropriate filter and an aerator. What other bare necessities should I have in the aquarium for goldfish?


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

I would use sand instead of gravel, but what I want to know is, do they need the sand to sift around


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

Sand. They love sifting through the sand because that's what they naturally do. I know people like to keep bare bottom but I would hate to take that away from them as they OBVIOUSLY like doing it. Waste is kept on top and easily removed or collected by the filters. I don't know anything about any bad bacteria growing anywhere. The vast majority of people who keep fish have substrates and no bad bacteria patches. I have heard people make claims that goldfish can swallow gravel. Doesn't matter if they swallow some sand.


Edit:

Need is an often abused word. Are they going to die without it? No. But as I said, they love it and I wouldn't want to take that away from them.


Also, in my opinion they need goldfish buddies. Again, will they die from being kept singly? No. But their interactions make it clear to me that they from some kind of bond.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

Lol. By need I mean what would make them happy and thrive!

Edit: do they need anything besides sand? Like a tunnel or plant or anything?


----------

